# Was this a good idea?



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I got my hives just over two weeks ago and have been feeding them alot. I was told I should feed them until they had most of the second deep drawn out. I didn't feel it was a good idea to keep opening the hives to feed them with the frame feeder and I couldn't tell their progress without completly removing the top. So I made some top feeders with plexiglass bottoms. I put some thin floats inside each end of the feeders to help with drowning. Now I can feed them and check progress without ever bothering them.

John


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

For some reason the picture is not showing up. The feeder sounds interesting and I'd like to see it.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe this one will work...


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

I like it. As long as it does it job as a feeder why not get a peek inside when you fill it. It is your equipment make as many modifications as you want. 

I have seen some place plexi on the sides of the bodies so they can get a glimpse as to whats going on inside.

Good idea, keep it up. 
Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------

